# INDIAN GRINDING TOOL



## vtspring (Apr 14, 2004)

I WENT DIGGING NEXT TO THE WINOOSKI RIVER HERE IN VERMONT.THE AREA IS A PROVEN SITE FOR EARLY INDIAN ARTIFACTS.I MUST HAVE DUG 20-30 TEST HOLES THAT DAY WITH NO LUCK AT ALL.I WAS TELLING A FRIEND LATER THAT NIGHT WHERE I HAD BEEN,WHEN HE SAID"I HAVE SOMETHING I'LL SELL YOU THAT I DUG"IT SEEMS THAT HE HAD BEEN DIGGING WORMS AND DUG WHAT I BELIEVE IS AN EARLY INDIAN GRINDING OR TANNING TOOL!THE ABANICKI INDIANS POPULATED THIS AREA FOR MANY HUNDREDS OF YEARS.HE WOULD NOT TELL ME WHERE HE DUG IT,BUT DID AGREE TO SELL IT TO ME.I AM GOING TO TRY TO POST SOME PICTURES.


----------



## vtspring (Apr 14, 2004)

HERE IT IS .(I HOPE)


----------



## vtspring (Apr 14, 2004)

HERES HOW TO HOLD IT .LOL


----------



## leebran20 (Apr 15, 2004)

In the first pic, where you're not holding it, the "hole" appears deeper than the second, where you have your thumb in it (or are they two different holes of varying size on the artifact?). We have Hawaiian artifacts here that look very similar to the way the artifact looks in the first pic and they were used as lamps. Oil from animals was used in the well along with a wick of bark cloth. Sometimes, they also have a second shallower indentation to ease gripping them.

 Brandon


----------



## Scarlet Lily (Apr 16, 2004)

Thats pretty neat, much more defined than the ones I've found.  The ones I've picked up have a nice amount of wear, and even small indentions, but not as deep as that.   Nice buy!


----------



## vtspring (Apr 16, 2004)

there is only 1 thumb indentation,thank you for the replies.Im selling it on ebay right now and have not had $2 open bid yet,go figure.


----------

